# Miley Cyrus: Nackt für den guten Zweck



## beachkini (26 Juli 2013)

​*Miley Cyrus, 20, zog jetzt blank und posiert nackt auf einem T-Shirt. Doch damit will die Sängerin nicht für den nächsten Skandal sorgen, sondern vielmehr auf einen guten Zweck aufmerksam machen.*

Die 20-Jährige macht sich abseits ihrer Musik stark für die Kampagne von Marc Jacobs "Protect the skin you're in", die die Erforschung des Hautkrebses an der NYU Cancer Institute unterstützt.

Auf einem T-Shirt des Designers posiert Miley splitterfasernackt und bedeckt lediglich ihren Schritt mit den Händen. Über ihrer Brust rankt der Schriftzug: "Protect the skin you're in"

Ein Aufruf an ihre Fans, sich vor der tückischen Krankheit zu schützen. Das T-Shirt wird in ausgewählten Filialen des Designers in den USA erhältlich sein und auch die Fans in Europa können nächsten Monat die Kampagne unterstützen und die Oberteile erwerben, wie die Sängerin auf Twitter schreibt.

Dabei ist Miley nicht der erste Star, der sich für die Aktion auszieht. Auch unter anderem Naomi Campbell, Bar Refaeli, Marisa Miller und Heidi Klum zeigten bereits viel Haut für diesen guten Zweck. (ok-magazin.de)

Miley Ray Cyrus ‏@MileyCyrus:


> Ts are available at 9 Marc Jacobs boutiques including SanFran, LA, Chicago, New York, Boston, & Savannah GA!





> Don't worry Europe! My #protecttheskinyourein T's are coming next month @MarcJacobsIntl so happy to help YOU help SO MANY ❤❤❤


----------



## Death Row (26 Juli 2013)

Will. Das. Haben. Jetzt. :drip:

Ne ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache, Respekt

(Hayley, du weisst was du zu tun hast, hm?  )


----------



## hoppel (26 Juli 2013)

bild wär cool


----------



## Death Row (26 Juli 2013)

hoppel schrieb:


> bild wär cool



:WOW:


----------



## shrek (26 Juli 2013)

coole sache und cooles heißes foto


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2013)

klasse 
danke


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

bild wär cool


----------



## sie (2 Aug. 2013)

super geil


----------



## lenelene (15 Feb. 2014)

cool :thumbup:


----------



## Charme (16 Feb. 2014)

wenn man es dafür macht finde ich das eine Klasse sache MILEY :WOW:


----------



## hansdampf76 (17 Feb. 2014)

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]

[/URL]


----------



## hansdampf76 (17 Feb. 2014)

*Bild gelöscht* Maxim ist verboten


----------



## hansdampf76 (17 Feb. 2014)

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]

[/URL]


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

She does go about causes in an interesting ways... I say she should get the porno over with and move on.


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Wie auch immer, immer eine schöne Augenweide ...


----------

